# Newbie recently diagnosed



## Ladyg (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi all.

I am a newbie that has just been diagnosed with diabetes type 2. I received a phone call from my go practice while on my way to a gynaecology appointment. Told me that I have to make an appointment at the diabetic clinic and to pick up a prescription for metformin. Shocked was an understatement that I argued with them to give me a retest, was advised it wasn’t just a random blood test and that the lucozade I had been drinking on the night shifts that week would not have made a difference. Have not been told how high my levels are but I have experienced the thirst, regular urination and I know I’m overweight. So, turning 40 I now have diabetes along with PCOS and battled that for years. My head is still in a spin.  

I know that it’s not the worst thing that can happen but feels like it at the moment. Haven’t a clue what to eat etc 
Have my first clinic on the 24th February. Could be doing without this in my life. 
Sorry for the rant and self pity. 
X


----------



## Peatie58 (Jan 27, 2020)

Ladyg said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am a newbie that has just been diagnosed with diabetes type 2. I received a phone call from my go practice while on my way to a gynaecology appointment. Told me that I have to make an appointment at the diabetic clinic and to pick up a prescription for metformin. Shocked was an understatement that I argued with them to give me a retest, was advised it wasn’t just a random blood test and that the lucozade I had been drinking on the night shifts that week would not have made a difference. Have not been told how high my levels are but I have experienced the thirst, regular urination and I know I’m overweight. So, turning 40 I now have diabetes along with PCOS and battled that for years. My head is still in a spin.
> 
> ...





Ladyg said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am a newbie that has just been diagnosed with diabetes type 2. I received a phone call from my go practice while on my way to a gynaecology appointment. Told me that I have to make an appointment at the diabetic clinic and to pick up a prescription for metformin. Shocked was an understatement that I argued with them to give me a retest, was advised it wasn’t just a random blood test and that the lucozade I had been drinking on the night shifts that week would not have made a difference. Have not been told how high my levels are but I have experienced the thirst, regular urination and I know I’m overweight. So, turning 40 I now have diabetes along with PCOS and battled that for years. My head is still in a spin.
> 
> ...


 my heads in a spin, I like that just about sums me up as well


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi Ladyg,  Welcome to the forum.
Many of us got rather shoddy treatment from the GP surgery on diagnosis.

Unless you'd already been shown to be in the diabetic range on a HbA1C blood test and so needed just a confirmation test (usually about 1 month later), then they seem to be jumping the gun.
However let's face it, you are still very likely to be confirmed as having Diabetes.

For me and for several others, the T2 Diabetes diagnosis was in retrospect a good thing! - Yes, it made me look at my so-called healthy diet, look at the actual science and realise that I'd been misled by doctors and governments for decades! I took control of my own health and 'officially' though not my by own standards, my T2 Diabetes is now in remission on no medication.
Most of us who have done this have used a 'Low Carb way of eating'. In my case I didn't even need to increase my daily exercise.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 27, 2020)

Thank you for the response. Think the worst part of it all is not that long ago I was a student mental health nurse and created a healthy eating group which was successful but see trying to get my own head around it, it’s just not happening. I did have a brain haemorrhage a few years ago which doesn’t help in completely understanding. 

I have yet to be told my levels and such like yet. I just know that I only had the energy to survive a shift. Recently had a b12 injection thinking this would improve my energy levels but the diabetes took control of that. Started taking omega 3 supplements due to high testosterone levels too. 

I have done slimming world in the past but don’t think I completely understood it but continued with it. Need to take a look at what to eat and what to avoid.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Ladyg, from a fellow T2. 
A HbA1c test (blood taken from the arm) gives an average of your levels for the last 8 - 12. So 1 day won't make that much difference I'm afraid.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 27, 2020)

I did a week of night shifts drinking 2 bottles of lucozade every night. In the morning I did fasted bloods as the gp requested but was to test for low iron levels not diabetes. I am due another blood test on the 17th after more nights lol  no lucozade just water this time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello @Ladyg 

Welcome to the forum 

Hope you are coping OK with your recent diagnosis - sounds like it has come as a real shock. But try not to worry, although it can have very serious consequences, diabetes is a condition that usually responds well to a bit of careful attention, and with a some effort and a pinch of luck it can be very manageable. Some people even look back on their diagnosis as a real turning point, finally giving them the catalyst they needed to move towards a healthier, more energetic version of themselves. 

If you’ve not found it already, many new members here find Maggie Davey’s letter a useful overview of T2 diabetes

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s.61307/

For many people, one of the initial question is ‘what can I eat?’. Diabetes can be frustratingly fickle, and the answer is usually ‘it depends!’. But AlanS’s ‘test review adjust’ a simple, methodical way of improving blood glucose outcomes around food and understanding how different amounts and types of carbohydrate affect each of us individually.

https://loraldiabetes.blogspot.com/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

For a more in depth examination of diabetes, but written in a clear and easily understandable style you could try Gretchen Becker’s book, Type 2 Diabetes the first year

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/073821860X/

Keep us posted with how you are getting on, and keep asking questions!


----------



## Jodee (Jan 27, 2020)

Welcome Ladyg

So sorry for the shock of your diagnosis.  Generally the diabetic plate is half vegetables, qtr protein, qtr carbs, but some just reduce the carbs you are eating for starters, the amount of carbs per meal is what can reduce blood glucose spikes or hike them up.

Reducing carbs, along with some exercise daily, metformin and reducing portion size all help to bring blood glucose down along with weight loss and is helpful for many other things too, like blood pressure, cholesterol etc.

One tip is always check the back of drinks or any food pack for carbohydrates total.  The guideline I use, is try to be under 35g of carbs for main meals (less if poss) and no more than 10g carbs in snacks if you have them

the carbs and cals books if useful https://shop.diabetes.org.uk/products/carbs-cals

Also it may be suggested but if not ask about attending the Desmond course or self referral on the Xpert course https://www.xperthealth.org.uk/

Ask about your HbA1c results and get a copy if you are not given a copy of all your results at the clinic.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi LadyG and welcome to the forum 
I was told a little over a week ago that I was T2and put on metformin right away. I also was totally overwhelmed by the diagnosis and had lots of tears and even more questions. Luckily I found this forum and the people on it have been really excellent at answering questions and they also provide support just by being here. 
We are all here for each other and it’s a learning curve for everyone I guess bout don’t be afraid to ask anything. There are no stupid questions.


----------



## Drummer (Jan 27, 2020)

I have only ever had one Hba1c in the diabetic range - I went low carb from diagnosis and by the time another test was done, my numbers had dropped from 91 to 47. At six months I was at the top end of normal. The metfomin and Atorvastatin made me really ill so I stopped taking them - I never needed them in the first place, from what I can see.
A typical type two can eat meat, fish, eggs and cheese, full fat yoghurt, low carb veges and salad stuff, and can have coffee with cream. I eat frozen berries with cream twice a week, but no high sugar fruits, no grains - I do have some low carb bread in the freezer, protein bread and Livelife loaves, but can go weeks without seeking any out, as I only really eat them with kippers. No potatoes - though I do have parsnips and carrots on special occasions as I have put my diabetes so far back that it is scarcely visible. Now a days, though, it is my weight which goes up if I eat carbs, not my blood glucose.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm surprised you aren't taking Metformin anyway for the PCOS - and yeah, T2 very very often follows PCOS.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 28, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I'm surprised you aren't taking Metformin anyway for the PCOS - and yeah, T2 very very often follows PCOS.



I’m in the process of getting endometrial abrasion for my PCOS too old for children now.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 28, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I have only ever had one Hba1c in the diabetic range - I went low carb from diagnosis and by the time another test was done, my numbers had dropped from 91 to 47. At six months I was at the top end of normal. The metfomin and Atorvastatin made me really ill so I stopped taking them - I never needed them in the first place, from what I can see.
> A typical type two can eat meat, fish, eggs and cheese, full fat yoghurt, low carb veges and salad stuff, and can have coffee with cream. I eat frozen berries with cream twice a week, but no high sugar fruits, no grains - I do have some low carb bread in the freezer, protein bread and Livelife loaves, but can go weeks without seeking any out, as I only really eat them with kippers. No potatoes - though I do have parsnips and carrots on special occasions as I have put my diabetes so far back that it is scarcely visible. Now a days, though, it is my weight which goes up if I eat carbs, not my blood glucose.




It’s a nightmare for I thought I was doing better by taking a baked potato in for my back shift instead of a microwave meal. I also like my pasta. New challenge for 2020.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 28, 2020)

ColinUK said:


> Hi LadyG and welcome to the forum
> I was told a little over a week ago that I was T2and put on metformin right away. I also was totally overwhelmed by the diagnosis and had lots of tears and even more questions. Luckily I found this forum and the people on it have been really excellent at answering questions and they also provide support just by being here.
> We are all here for each other and it’s a learning curve for everyone I guess bout don’t be afraid to ask anything. There are no stupid questions.



How do you feel your getting your head around it now¿ I don’t think I have quite processed it yet. Need to go shopping no food in so this will be a challenge.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladyg said:


> How do you feel your getting your head around it now¿ I don’t think I have quite processed it yet. Need to go shopping no food in so this will be a challenge.


I’m getting there. I find shopping a little difficult as I ache for good quality french bread but I’m coping by finding interesting recipes to try. Also I remember why I’m making these changes and that helps because they support my key goals. 
It’d be remarkably easy where I live to eat nothing but unhealthy foods all day (unhealthy for me) but I’ve spent too long eating crap and then feeling crap because I’ve eaten crap. Meticulously monitoring BG levels is helping educate me about what’s good for me and what isn’t but it’s not really rocket science. I’ve cut portion sizes and I’ve cut out what my grandparents would have eaten once in a blue moon. That means I’m eating protein and non-starchy veg pretty much with each meal. I’m eating fewer meals. 

As far as shopping goes then planning is the key. Plan your meals - or at least have a strong notion about what you’d like to cook/eat and then check what you’ve got in store and buy accordingly. Don’t buy “treats”. I’ve actually thrown out anything that’s a bad food for me and so far I’ve not thought much about replacing them (rice, pasta etc). 

It does take me longer to shop now as I’m actually thinking about what I’m putting in the trolley and whether it supports or undermines my aims.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 28, 2020)

At the moment my head is in a spin and cannot process any information and have yet to go to the clinic. Have no monitoring devices, I’m due to go on night shift this week. Shopping this afternoon have to remember no bread or potatoes. I usually make soup on nights stops me craving rubbish snacks. Being good is hard, especially when in the office there is garbage to eat.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 28, 2020)

Have another question but where do you all get your monitors for testing?


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladyg said:


> At the moment my head is in a spin and cannot process any information and have yet to go to the clinic. Have no monitoring devices, I’m due to go on night shift this week. Shopping this afternoon have to remember no bread or potatoes. I usually make soup on nights stops me craving rubbish snacks. Being good is hard, especially when in the office there is garbage to eat.


You can buy the SD Codefree BG monitor on Amazon and it’ll be with you in a couple of days... there’s plenty of YouTube videos about how to use it and there’s a thread that Mike @Northerner  will link you to about testing bloods. 
Nothing wrong with soup at all! And if you stock up with good snacks that’ll help deal with the urge to snack when you’re at work.


----------



## Ladyg (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you so much. Worst part of it is I am a nurse and should know this but my mind is foggy.


----------



## ianf0ster (Jan 28, 2020)

Unfortunately the majority  to of GPs and nurses, almost all the advice that 'works' for a Type 2 Diabetic is completely the opposite to what they were taught when they were trained!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladyg said:


> Have another question but where do you all get your monitors for testing?


Hi @Ladyg, welcome  As @ColinUK mentions, we usually recommend the SD Codefree Meter which has test strips at around £8 for 50 - I have just noticed that they have a newer version of the meter called the SD Gluco Navii, again with test strips at £8 for 50. The new one claims better accuracy, with less blood required on the test strips (it's important to always get the test strips designed for a particular meter, as other test strips are unlikely to be compatible). When you get a meter, you can read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S for a guide of how to test efficiently and effectively


----------



## Drummer (Jan 28, 2020)

The information you need is actually quite simple - but the doctors and nurses seem to have no clue - not even basic school Biology seems to have impinged on their thoughts.
A post card sized bit of plastic with 'what to eat' on one side and 'what to avoid' on the other would solve most problems, without need for medication for a lot of people - the lucky type twos - it would be a good starting point for many, anyway.
If you want to deal direct you can go to Spirit Healthcare, and after setting up an account and returning an email to confirm you are diabetic you can order free of VAT.


----------



## Quackers 72 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ladyg said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am a newbie that has just been diagnosed with diabetes type 2. I received a phone call from my go practice while on my way to a gynaecology appointment. Told me that I have to make an appointment at the diabetic clinic and to pick up a prescription for metformin. Shocked was an understatement that I argued with them to give me a retest, was advised it wasn’t just a random blood test and that the lucozade I had been drinking on the night shifts that week would not have made a difference. Have not been told how high my levels are but I have experienced the thirst, regular urination and I know I’m overweight. So, turning 40 I now have diabetes along with PCOS and battled that for years. My head is still in a spin.
> 
> ...


Hi it does come as a shock doesn't it I was diagnosed in August  2019 and as I was going abroad on holiday the next day spent 5 hours in casualty (doctors sent me) given metformin. Get an appointment with the diabetic nurse. Good luck


----------



## Brando77 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ladyg said:


> Have another question but where do you all get your monitors for testing?


Hallo, if you go to home health website you can get a codefree tester and strips. Strips are £15.98/100 and reordering is simple.
For me being diagnosed after the Aussie flu 2yrs ago was a shock but also a blessing. When I ate I did it just to fill my stomach but now I understand what different foods do.
Don't let it mess your head up. Read and ask questions here like I did from day one....lot of experience around here, good luck 
www.homehealth-uk.com

Sd codefree is £13.25 get extra strips, make sure you click you're diabetic and get the mmol reading one.


----------

